
A simple script to catch up on your favourite image subreddits - TheRealPomax
https://github.com/pomax/reddit-image-catch-up
======
TheRealPomax
I'd been looking for a simple catch up script, but all I've been able to find
are really old Python scripts that either don't work with "new" Reddit, or
only work for Python 2.7, so after trying to get a few of those to work and
constantly hitting API or Python3 differences, I figured I might as well just
crank out a simple script using Node.js instead (mostly because I wanted to
keep dependencies local, which for Python basically means writing a pipenv
based project, which makes things super unfun for the casual "I just want to
catch up on my images~" users).

It works well enough, to the point where I can just have it run as a cron job
every hour and have another util watch its download dir, to move pictures to
the dir that my digital picture frame (which is just a monitor and a raspi
running "whatever runs feh") loads content from. So maybe others on HN might
find this useful, too.

